# Must have Playstation 3 Spiele



## Lude969 (3. Februar 2013)

Wie der Titel schon aussagt such ich die besten Spiele die man gespielt haben muss für die Ps3. Hab noch die allererste von 2007 glaub isse also mit 40 oder sinds 60GB? Jedenfalls mit den etlichen Anschlüssen usw und nen Controler ohne Rumble  Hab über die Jahre hinweg nur für mich die Überspiele gekauft wie Metal Gear Solid 4 oder Resident Evil 5/6 damals das erste NFS für die Ps3 und noch FFXIII das wars dann aber schon. Jetzt hab ich mir mal nen schönen großen Fernseher zugelegt worauf das zocken auch Spaß macht und dachte mir gerade in die Jahre gekommene aber super spiele sind jetzt günstig zu erwerben und so möchte ich mir ma was zulegen nur was? Bitte keine reine Shooter sowas spiel ich nur aus dem Pc aber sonst darf gern alles mal in die Runde geworfen werden. Hab momentan mal God of War 3 auf em Zettel aber sonst bis jetzt nichts....

Gruß Lude969


----------



## sh4sta (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

God of War, Assassins Creed Reihe, Heavy Rain, Dead Space Reihe, Uncharted Reihe, Red Dead Redemption, L.A. Noire, Mass Effect wären so die "Must Have" spiele die mir grad einfallen


----------



## Lude969 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Danke hab mir mal nen paar aufgeschrieben und angeschaut doch so Spiele wie Mass Effect spiel ich dann doch lieber auffe PC mags absolut nicht wenn man mit nem Controller zielen muss (Resident Evil mal ausgenommen  ) Aber Heavy Rain, Uncharted und die Assassins Creed Reihe sind so gut wie gekauft 

Gibt es noch nen paar Spiele ala Super Mario  Die Freundin mag dann auch nen wenig zocken und für sie sind die oben genannten Spiele dann doch nichts


----------



## lipt00n (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Ich finde, ein FIFA oder PES darf auf keiner Konsole fehlen, falls mal Freunde zu Besuch sind..


----------



## ColorMe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Little Big Planet ist wie Mario.


----------



## Lude969 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Pes hab ich sogar aber das is noch von 09/10  hab auch noch Motorstorm und Grid 2 was gar nicht ma schlecht is 

Little Big Planet alles klar super.

Und gibt es mal wieder ein Gran Toursimo wie das 2er wo man am Anfang Kohle hat und sich hocharbeiten muss Autos kaufen verkaufen usw? Hatte mal eins aber das war ganz und gar nicht so wie damals


----------



## Jor-El (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Ich hab hier neben der 360 auch eine PS3 und habe mir dafür alle guten PS3-only Titel zugelegt.

God of War Collection (1+2 in HD)
God of War 3
Gran Turismo 5
Heavy Rain
Ico´s & Shadow of the Colossus HD
Infamous 1+2
Killzone 2-3
Metal Gear Solid 4
Resistance 1-3
Uncharted  1-3
Valkyria Chronicles

FF XIII + -2 haben auf der PS3 auch ein besseres Bild als auf der 360.

Alles andere gibt es auf der 360 und PC in besserer Qualität.
Wenn die PS3 deine einzige Konsole ist, dann auf jeden Fall Red Dead Redemption.

Alle Spiele gibt es glaub schon als Platinum bzw. Essential Reihe für 20-30€ oder halt reduziert auf den selben Preis. Hab für kein Spiel mehr als 30€ bezahlt, neu!

Edit: Als Download Titel kann ich noch Journey, Flowers und Okami HD empfehlen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Im Gründe wurde das meiste schon genannt. Ich kann noch Dark Souls, Demons Souls und Dragons Dogma empfehlen.

Für die PS3 gibt es auch ein HD Remake von Shadow of the Colossus. Habe es aber selbst nicht getestet.


----------



## Lude969 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

Vielen dank für die lange Liste werd mir da ma einiges zulegen das ja wie schon erwähnt einiges als Platinum rausgekommen ist und Ebay und im Gameshop bestimmt der ein oder andere Schnapper zu machen ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Gründe wurde das meiste schon genannt. Ich kann noch Dark Souls, Demons Souls und Dragons Dogma empfehlen.
> (...)


Demon's Souls habe ich auch, ich mag das nicht so und habe es nur kurz gespielt.
Dark Souls gefällt mir aber viel besser (wegen den Leuchtfeuern und das gibt es auf dem PC ), das Spiel ist gerade mein Lieblingsspiel... Man muss viel "arbeiten", wird aber auch reichlich belohnt! 
Falls du es dir kaufst, dann schau doch auch mal im Sammelthread vorbei. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## r34ln00b (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

gt5,mgs4,killzone 2/3,uncharted 1/2/3 und gta4.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*

GT5 auch noch.


----------



## target2804 (4. Februar 2013)

Man sollte mal den Thread Titel editieren und das "musst" zu einem "Must" machen. 

Zum Thema: FIFA Street und mortal kombat 9 sind für mich 2 Must haves


----------



## Lude969 (4. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Man sollte mal den Thread Titel editieren und das "musst" zu einem "Must" machen.
> 
> Zum Thema: FIFA Street und mortal kombat 9 sind für mich 2 Must haves



Peinlich peinlich wird gemacht  Hab auf em Handy die ersten Beiträge erstellt da passieren mir öfters ma so Fehler  und weiterhin danke für die vielen Vorschläge da bin ich ja gut zugedeckt für den Anfang. Gerade so spiele wie Fifa oder GTA oder FF gehören auf die Konsole dort machtves mur zumindest mehr Spaß sowas zu spielen. Für Shooter oder Strategie usw dafür muss der PC herhalten.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Musst have Playstation 3 Spiele*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Demon's Souls habe ich auch, ich mag das nicht so und habe es nur kurz gespielt.
> Dark Souls gefällt mir aber viel besser (wegen den Leuchtfeuern und das gibt es auf dem PC ),



Mir gefällt Dark Souls mit seiner offen Welt und den Leuchtfeuern auch wesentlich besser. Aber trotzdem ist Demon´s Souls auch sehr gut. Gerade die Bossgegner gefallen mir da sehr gut. Großer Negativpunkt für mich sind bei Demon´s Souls die Welttendenzen. K.A wer sich den Rotz ausgedacht hat.

PS: hab für Dark Souls auch extra auf die PC-Version gewartet um dann zu merken das ich das Spiel fast lieber auf der PS3 zocken würde.^^


----------

